# My Hierodula majuscula L4 Male & Female



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

There are 2 photos of each. And both of them are very full as they ate a pretty decent sized cockroach as soon as I got them out of the shipping container.

So I'll start with the male












And here's the female











Sorry about the bad photos, I need to work out how the get them to stay still (they keep dancing as if mimicking a branch in the wind).

Is it possible to over feed them or will they just stop eating when full?

P.S thanks to Yen for helping me get in contact with a great breeder in Australia &amp; making it possible for me to start this new hobby up!


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Counting the segments...they both appear male to me? o.0


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Me as well. BUT the last pic does not show the underside so well.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice pics.

I have several H. Majuscula. They do seem to eat a lot. I just watch the abdomen. When it looks like it is going to burst I don't feed them even though they will eat anyway. I never seen them throw food away when they are full, but I have seen them hold on to food in their claw and eat it later. So I guess they do stop when they had their fill.


----------



## agent A (Apr 4, 2012)

They look older than L4, they appear to be subadult


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2012)

maybon said:


> .....P.S thanks to Yen for helping me get in contact with a great breeder in Australia &amp; making it possible for me to start this new hobby up!


Good to know! All the best with your new mantis.


agent A said:


> They look older than L4, they appear to be subadult


They do look older than that but definitely not subadult.


----------



## agent A (Apr 4, 2012)

probo right yen  

i'd say presub judging by the way my multispina wingbuds looked at that stage


----------



## gripen (Apr 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> probo right yen
> 
> i'd say presub judging by the way my multispina wingbuds looked at that stage


Nope they are defiantly L4. I got mine at L4 and they already had wingbuds.


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

I am 99% sure that one is a female, I have not counted the segments but the end segment of the female is definitely longer &amp; the males is much skinnier (this is a valid way to check right?)

I will get some more photos of this today if I can


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2012)

maybon said:


> I am 99% sure that one is a female, I have not counted the segments but the end segment of the female is definitely longer &amp; the males is much skinnier (this is a valid way to check right?)
> 
> I will get some more photos of this today if I can


i think you have a pair too. I would be surprise if the sender made mistake.


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> i think you have a pair too. I would be surprise if the sender made mistake.


Just in case I will get a photo of each of their undersides and you guys can help me double check.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pics weren't that great for sexing anyways, so I'm sure you do have a pair. They're pretty nice though. I need to get some green mantids.


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Pics weren't that great for sexing anyways, so I'm sure you do have a pair. They're pretty nice though. I need to get some green mantids.


Yeah green ones are my favourites, because I fell in love with them as a kid. Not to say the others aren't cool though, I want to have all of them haha.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

maybon said:


> Yeah green ones are my favourites, because I fell in love with them as a kid. Not to say the others aren't cool though, I want to have all of them haha.


I wish that green species could be found around here, any other mantids except grizzeled mantids and grass-like mantids are extremely rare. I've only ever found one green female which I could not ID. I ended up feeding that to one of my lizards, which I'm still kicking myself over since I'm pretty sure she was preggers. That was a good 3 years ago though, I wasn't really interested in them at the time. Grass like mantids and grizzleds are relatively common, but with their superb camoflauge and small size, they're pretty darn hard to find. The only evidence of their pressence is the occasional hatched oothecae found on old bark and twigs. Luckily a week ago I found a bunch of L1 grizzled mantids that had recently hatched, as well as an l4 nymph. Any natives around you?


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I have a few native mantids near me, I live in outer suburban Melbourne (probably 10-15minutes to bush/farmland) and on top of that there are a absolute buttload of national parks etc near me.

I only know the name of two of them though... There is almost no one in all of Australia who keeps them as pets, you can't get them at gardening stores etc... either for pest control.

Near me I have Orthodera ministralia and Pseudomantis albofimbriata. I have also seen a brown one around which I have been unable to identify as it escaped me.

I have a Pseudomantis egg case as well which is exciting. It's the first one I've tried to hatch, so in a month or two I should have some babies.

This website has great information on Australian mantids:

http://www.brisbanei...tids/index.html


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice variety. I really love how some of your bark mantids look like.


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Wow, that's a nice variety. I really love how some of your bark mantids look like.


Yeah we are a country full of cool &amp; nasty animals


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not a kangaroo. :lol: http://www.ebay.com/itm/w4-46-KANGAROO-SCROTUM-keychain-WEIRD-key-ring-taxidermy-ball-funny-gag-gift-/300684340000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item46022eeb20#ht_893wt_1037


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm glad I'm not a kangaroo. :lol: http://www.ebay.com/...0#ht_893wt_1037


that's so nasty!


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright if you guys want to check these photos out to double check that I have a pair that would be awesome.

Here is some pics of the supposed female:






















and here is the other one who is the supposed male:
















Is it also just me or does the male look pale? Does this mean he will molt soon?


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 4, 2012)

A pair, no doubt. Not sure about the male being pale though.


----------



## maybon (Apr 4, 2012)

well this is good &amp; bad news mixed into one, as long as he is healthy I don't mind if he gets a bit pale.


----------



## agent A (Apr 5, 2012)

they look fine

male and female deffo

pale is probo just color variation


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like a male and a female! The male doesn't look that pale. If he continues eating it should not be a problem what so ever

Those do look like Pre Subs so be prepared for their final molt which will be coming up in about a month or 2

They will continue eating until there is no food left to offer. But I wouldtry to fatten those little buggers up

KEEP THEM HYDRATED!!!! My Australian Rainforest mantis become dehyrated from just a constant food supply and not enough water. My female is so dehydrated she has been refusing food for weeks.

Yen- Do you have any suggestions for me about my dehyrated female. I am desperately in need of help


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 5, 2012)

maybon said:


> Near me I have Orthodera ministralia and Pseudomantis albofimbriata. I have also seen a brown one around which I have been unable to identify as it escaped me.


Maybe Archimantis? Have you ever seen a blackbarrel mantis? Scientific name is Mantis octospilota


----------



## gripen (Apr 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Looks like a male and a female! The male doesn't look that pale. If he continues eating it should not be a problem what so ever
> 
> Those do look like Pre Subs so be prepared for their final molt which will be coming up in about a month or 2
> 
> ...


THEY ARE NOT PRESUB!!!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 5, 2012)

maybon said:


> well this is good &amp; bad news mixed into one, as long as he is healthy I don't mind if he gets a bit pale.


 yeah no worry color is not indicator for health as long as the male is feeding well and alert he is alright.


Hertarem45 said:


> ....KEEP THEM HYDRATED!!!! My Australian Rainforest mantis become dehyrated from just a constant food supply and not enough water. My female is so dehydrated she has been refusing food for weeks.
> 
> Yen- Do you have any suggestions for me about my dehyrated female. I am desperately in need of help


 Unless the mantis is about to molt, it is not a good sign for this species to reject food. You can give them extra water misting. My females seem alright with just the feeder insect for water supply. i still mist them every evening but haven't noticed any drinking water directly.


gripen said:


> THEY ARE NOT PRESUB!!!!!!


yeah agree at least 3 more molts.


----------



## maybon (Apr 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Looks like a male and a female! The male doesn't look that pale. If he continues eating it should not be a problem what so ever
> 
> Those do look like Pre Subs so be prepared for their final molt which will be coming up in about a month or 2
> 
> ...





brancsikia339 said:


> Maybe Archimantis? Have you ever seen a blackbarrel mantis? Scientific name is Mantis octospilota


No I haven't sadly they look cool though.

Thanks for the information on their sex &amp; health everyone!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 6, 2012)

&gt;Yen Saw ---  Unless the mantis is about to molt, it is not a good sign for this species to reject food. You can give them extra water misting. My females seem alright with just the feeder insect for water supply. i still mist them every evening but haven't noticed any drinking water directly.

Me---She always bows down to drink. She is getting very thin. Any other help would be appreciated


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 6, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Me---She always bows down to drink. She is getting very thin. Any other help would be appreciated


If she is drinking she should be able to hydrate herself after a drink or two. Are you sure she is actually drinking and not just straining to drink? Next time I would offer water water to her when she is out on something plastic and keep the droplets smaller so when she bends you can see if she is indeed pulling the water in. If they are, then watch for a bit to see if she spits it back up, which could be a sign for some reason internally she isn't able to process it. Have you seen her pass any [email protected] Maybon- Looks like an adorable little pair you have. Goodluck with them. =3


----------



## maybon (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, it's a cold night tonight so I am trying out my heat lamp for the first time, going to monitor the temp closely so I don't cook them.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 6, 2012)

maybon said:


> Thanks, it's a cold night tonight so I am trying out my heat lamp for the first time, going to monitor the temp closely so I don't cook them.


If you feel you will need to use a heat lamp regularly at night just make sure you get one of the nighttime red bulbs they make so as not to distrupt their nightime cycle. Also keep in mind that heat lamps tend to suck the moisture out of the air faster so you have to keep a closer eye on your humidty.


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 6, 2012)

I use warn to hot water for misting and drinking. My H Majusculas drink every other day.

Maybe your water is too cold.

Harry


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, and agree with Henry....

My female was 6 weeks old, and my male was 5 weeks old when they did it.

Harry


----------



## maybon (Apr 6, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> If you feel you will need to use a heat lamp regularly at night just make sure you get one of the nighttime red bulbs they make so as not to distrupt their nightime cycle. Also keep in mind that heat lamps tend to suck the moisture out of the air faster so you have to keep a closer eye on your humidty.


Yeah I misted them before bed, their temp was sitting @ 75ºF and I have a red bulb. Is there an easy way to check on humidity without a hygrometer because they are kind of expensive and I didn't want to have to get like 10 of them.

After typing this I decided to try searching some more and found this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-LCD-Temperature-40-c-70-c-Humidity-10-RH-95-Hygrometer-Thermometer-/270860497647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item3f108b32ef

They are very cheap &amp; small +they will fit nicely in my containers. But do I really need them?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 6, 2012)

maybon said:


> Yeah I misted them before bed, their temp was sitting @ 75ºF and I have a red bulb. Is there an easy way to check on humidity without a hygrometer because they are kind of expensive and I didn't want to have to get like 10 of them.


I just have one meter to give me a base idea of how I am doing humidty wise.


----------



## maybon (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah I was thinking of doing that as well. I'll go and get one then


----------



## agent A (Apr 7, 2012)

I just move mine around

I put my hydrothermometer in one area for like a week and figure out a way to get optimal temps/humidity

Theoretically, if I do nothing different, the reading won't change, so then I can move it to test out another cage or watever


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

I have seen waste stuck to her butt or just hanging from it. Is that a sign of dehydration?

I will also heat up the water I use. I am just concerned if she will be able to eat by herself again. It has been very frustrating

I have seen her drink for like a second and then she will stop???


----------



## Termite48 (Apr 8, 2012)

Comparing my pair of adults, the abdomen of the male is not as wide nor as large around as the female.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a pair of majuscula in my breeding cage now.

Put them in there yesterday after feeding the female 4 big cricks!!

Checked them this morning, nothing! they do not seem the least bit interested in each

other.

I have heard that they need to be adults for a few weeks before they are ready for breeding.

But these 2 should breed!!

I only have one female, one adult male, and 2 sub males.

Need more females!!!!


----------



## maybon (Apr 9, 2012)

I have heard it can be 4-6 weeks sometimes after becoming adults before this species is ready to mate, makes sense seeing as they have been reported to live up to 18 months in captivity.


----------



## maybon (Apr 9, 2012)

oh and my female is now L5, she is so much bigger now I'm so glad I got into this hobby


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 9, 2012)

maybon said:


> I have heard it can be 4-6 weeks sometimes after becoming adults before this species is ready to mate, makes sense seeing as they have been reported to live up to 18 months in captivity.


Hmmm, that would explain it. I dont think they have been adult that long.

So I guess I will have to put them back in their homes and wait!!


----------



## s950239 (Apr 11, 2012)

very cool!!!! :cowboy:


----------



## maybon (Apr 11, 2012)

So just an updated photo, they are both L5 now. The male molted last night and the female the day before that. First molt for each was done successfully so that's a nice bonus for me  

the image is rotated again... does anyone know how to fix that, they are taken with a iphone 4 &amp; uploaded to photobucket.







The female is on the bottom, male on top.


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2012)

sweet! good luck with them


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 11, 2012)

very nice, and cool cage.


----------



## maybon (Apr 11, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> very nice, and cool cage.


Thanks the cage actually houses 8, I got it for $10 and then $10 for the material on one side &amp; top of each. So I have 32 of these for when I get some nymphs growing up.


----------

